# 2021 Hunter Homebrew Comp - 19th June 2021



## bcavan (16/3/21)

Hunted United Brewers are excited to announce the annual 2021 Hunter Homebrew Competition which will be held on *Saturday 19th June* at Hamilton North Bowling Club.

Entries will be judged against the AABC Guidelines, closing date for entries will be *Friday 11th June* 2021.

All details regarding Styles, Prize Classes and the entry process are available on the comp website at:






2021 HUNTER HOMEBREW COMPETITION, HUB


2021 HUNTER HOMEBREW COMPETITION : - LAGER ALE DARK & STRONG SPECIALTY nsw homebrew, hub, online entry




comp.hunterbrewers.com





Judges, Stewards and Volunteers can also register their interest to participate in the comp through the website, we would encourage all interested (whatever your experience level) to take part as there's plenty to learn about beer judging and appreciation.

We have some fantastic prizes up for grabs this year so be sure to put your best beers forward and best of luck to all entrants!

*EDIT: *Dates for Comp & Drop-off are now *1 week later*, due to scheduling conflict.


----------



## MHB (18/3/21)

Not getting much joy from the link.
Mark


----------



## bcavan (18/3/21)

MHB said:


> Not getting much joy from the link.
> Mark


Yeah, sorry about that, just ironing out a few things with the website, launch is imminent.


----------



## DazGore (29/4/21)

Hi,

The website will not recognise my registration from last year, and if I try to register as a new account, I get a message about confirming I am not a robot when there is nowhere to do so.

Thanks
Daz


----------



## Half-baked (29/4/21)

Can you please let us know when the Sydney drop-off locations are updated? Thanks


----------



## mynameisrodney (19/5/21)

Hi, 

I'm interested in entering, would also be keen to know the drop off locations. Also I tried to register on the website, but it kept saying "Please verify that you are not a robot", even though there was nowhere to do so.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## DazGore (27/5/21)

@bcavan any progress on the website and the login/register issues?

Thanks


----------



## mynameisrodney (27/5/21)

I was able to register last night, the "i'm not a robot" box is showing now


----------



## mynameisrodney (27/5/21)

Ok just getting ready to put in a few entries. What sort of info normally goes into the "additional information"? Is this mostly used for specialty classes? 

Sorry if this is a dumb question, first time entering a comp.


----------



## Mister clark (3/6/21)

Hi there, I'm having some issues with the website.

I submitted several entries last week and unfortunately, I have not received any emails confirming this and I can’t print the labels.

I also cannot login to the portal - I've tried to reset my password but I'm not getting the email and I've checked the junk folders etc.

Should I create a new account and re-submit my entries?

Thanks!

PS - I entered last year and all the functionality worked at that point for me so I think there could be a website issue?


----------



## Ravian (13/6/21)

Hey guys,
@bcavan So have put in an entry and sent it off successfully, however i can’t find any info on the actual event itself.
Is it an event we acutely attend? If so, what time does it start and end?
Do we get feedback on our beers at all?

I’m from the Blue Mountains, so will take a few hours to get there.

Any info would be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## chookherder (14/6/21)

?


----------



## Ravian (18/6/21)

Just bumping this to see if anyone has any details for the comp this weekend?!


----------



## MHB (18/6/21)

I got an email requesting the (questionable) pleasure of my company at 8:30 on Saturday morning 19/06.
Hamilton North Bowling Club and Map Link

Looks like morning session from 9:00 to Noon - Lunch - afternoon session....
Be good to see everyone, this last year has been fairly insular.
Mark


----------



## philrob (18/6/21)

Apologies, but not happening for me. Tomorrow is set as a brew day for me, after a hiatus for the last 2½ months. I need to brew to keep up my stocks.
Best of luck to all involved.


----------



## Ravian (19/6/21)

MHB said:


> I got an email requesting the (questionable) pleasure of my company at 8:30 on Saturday morning 19/06.
> Hamilton North Bowling Club and Map Link
> 
> Looks like morning session from 9:00 to Noon - Lunch - afternoon session....
> ...



Ah damn!! Oh well, a bit late now!!! Would have been a tough call driving 3 hours for a 9am start anyway!!!!

Did you go?


----------



## Cloud Surfer (19/6/21)

It was a great show. A room full of top people to spend a day drinking beer with.

There were over 80 beers in the 4 categories. 12 judges. I got to be one of the 4 stewards serving to the judges, so did a lot of tasting throughout the day. I sat in on the best of show tasting which came from the winner of each of the 4 categories.

I picked up a third in the dark and strong category which I was pleased with. I learnt so much being a part of the day. I’m so glad I got involved.


----------



## MHB (19/6/21)

Natch, alwayse happy to judge if wanted.
Mark


----------



## Ravian (19/6/21)

Cloud Surfer said:


> It was a great show. A room full of top people to spend a day drinking beer with.
> 
> There were over 80 beers in the 4 categories. 12 judges. I got to be one of the 4 stewards serving to the judges, so did a lot of tasting throughout the day. I sat in on the best of show tasting which came from the winner of each of the 4 categories.
> 
> I picked up a third in the dark and strong category which I was pleased with. I learnt so much being a part of the day. I’m so glad I got involved.



Oh man! sounds like it was awesome!!! Bummed that I missed out!

Do we get feedback on any beers we submitted by any chance?


----------



## Cloud Surfer (19/6/21)

Yes we all get emailed our results. I believe it may take a few days while the head judge rechecks everything before sending results. The feedback comments where quite long for some entries I noticed. So how much of that feedback we get I’m not sure yet. That would be a lot of work for someone to type all the feedback into the system. But I think they aim to get all the judges comments to us.


----------



## Ravian (19/6/21)

Cloud Surfer said:


> Yes we all get emailed our results. I believe it may take a few days while the head judge rechecks everything before sending results. The feedback comments where quite long for some entries I noticed. So how much of that feedback we get I’m not sure yet. That would be a lot of work for someone to type all the feedback into the system. But I think they aim to get all the judges comments to us.



Wow!! Awesome, ok, thanks for the info!!! Hope next time I'll be able to go!!


----------



## carrobrew (19/6/21)

Great news! Keen to see the results. Thanks to everyone who helped with the judging


----------



## nathan2010 (20/6/21)

Hay guys can someone post some results on here as I had mail in beers and wondering how I placed. 
Thanks


----------



## Moad (20/6/21)

I think you will get a copy of the score sheet, I haven’t checked with the team. Was a good day thanks to everyone involved in organising, stewarding, judging and of course submitting entries. Tried some cracking beers, well done to all that entered and congrats to those that place.

looking forward to hopefully judging officially next time.


----------



## bcavan (22/6/21)

HUB are very please to announce the results from the 2021 Hunter Homebrew Comp held this past weekend.
Congratulations to all prize winners and thanks to all Entrants, volunteer Judges & Stewards without whom a great comp like this woundn't be possible.
Special thanks to our very generous Platinum Tier Sponsors FogHorn Brewery, Hpa Australia, Gold Tier Sponsor Newcastle Brew Shop, Silver Tier Sponsors Shout Brewing & BeerCo, & Bronze Tier Sponsors Six String Brewing Company, Grainfed Brewing Company, Lallemand Brewing & The Brewers Market, Belmont
The Champion Brewer will have their name engraved on the inagural Pete Ptolemy Memorial Trophy on display at FogHorn Brewerys Newcastle venue.
Scoresheets will be mailed out to the address registered on the comp website and prizes will forwarded to the respective winners shortly.


----------



## mynameisrodney (22/6/21)

Awesome! Thanks everyone! I was entering this mainly for feedback, super excited to get 2nd place in dark and strong!

Based on the scores my pale ales need a bit more work haha. Cant wait to see the detailed feedback.

Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## carrobrew (22/6/21)

Thanks all for this comp and the judging. Stoked to place 3rd in the Ale category. Keen on the feedback to help improve my brews!


----------



## The Mack (22/6/21)

Congrats to all the place-getters! It will be good to get some feedback!

What sort of prizes were on offer?


----------



## carrobrew (22/6/21)

What went into the placing, was it just the scores in the "Total" column or were their other factors?


----------



## Cloud Surfer (22/6/21)

The Mack said:


> Congrats to all the place-getters! It will be good to get some feedback!
> 
> What sort of prizes were on offer?


We didn't talk about the prizes at all on the day. But I will be interested to see what they are as well.


----------



## Cloud Surfer (22/6/21)

carrobrew said:


> What went into the placing, was it just the scores in the "Total" column or were their other factors?


The total score was made up from the 5 different attributes the beer was assessed on, out of 50 points possible. There were 2 judges scoring each beer, so a total of 100 points possible. So yes the beer with the highest total points in its category won that category.


----------



## carrobrew (28/6/21)

Got my score sheets today in the mail!! 

Thanks again all involved.


----------



## mynameisrodney (28/6/21)

Oh nice! I'd been madly refreshing my email inbox, didn't think to check the actual mailbox haha.


----------



## mynameisrodney (29/6/21)

My results were in the post yesterday too. Thanks again for all the feedback from the judges, was very useful stuff!


----------



## Mister clark (29/6/21)

Thanks to all the judges, feedback much apprecaited!

Also, thanks to Andrew and Greg for making sure I did'nt mess the stewarding up!


----------



## The Mack (30/6/21)

Also got my feedback yesterday, thanks to everyone involved- it was very helpful and given me lots to think about improving for next time!


----------



## Moojie (1/7/21)

Been following along, and was close to entering into this comp as well, congrats to all the place getters.

can I ask the guys who have received feedback, what kind of feedback is provided?

I haven’t entered any comps previously, but really want to mainly to get the feedback and areas of improvement


----------



## Cloud Surfer (1/7/21)

Moojie said:


> Been following along, and was close to entering into this comp as well, congrats to all the place getters.
> 
> can I ask the guys who have received feedback, what kind of feedback is provided?
> 
> I haven’t entered any comps previously, but really want to mainly to get the feedback and areas of improvement


That’s exactly why I entered, to get feedback. Plus by stewarding for the day, I got to taste a ton of beer and here feedback straight away from the judges. Of the beers that were not so good, it seems a lot of people rush through primary without letting the yeast finish up, and that leaves faults in the beer.

Personally I’ve realised I’m leaving too much headspace in the bottle, and that’s prematurely aging my beer, and there were some oxidation comments as well. So I’m going to leave 1” max headspace in the future, and I’m starting work on a counter pressure filler bottling station.

The judges noted some malt/ingredient factors plus one on water chemistry as well that I’ve already addressed since making the beers I entered. So there were some quite clever feedback comments.

The IIPA I entered was well past it’s best, but still scored ok. Had I entered it when it was fresh I can see it would have done really well. So that’s another thing I learnt if you want to score well. Brew so your beers are at their best at the time of judging. I’m going to enter my third place Imperial Stout again next year and I’ll be very interested to see how it scores then.


----------



## Moojie (1/7/21)

Cloud Surfer said:


> That’s exactly why I entered, to get feedback. Plus by stewarding for the day, I got to taste a ton of beer and here feedback straight away from the judges. Of the beers that were not so good, it seems a lot of people rush through primary without letting the yeast finish up, and that leaves faults in the beer.
> 
> Personally I’ve realised I’m leaving too much headspace in the bottle, and that’s prematurely aging my beer, and there were some oxidation comments as well. So I’m going to leave 1” max headspace in the future, and I’m starting work on a counter pressure filler bottling station.
> 
> ...


Mate that’s awesome,
I really need to start entering for these exact reasons.

whens the next comp in Vic?
Just about to run out of my sweet stout (fresh wort kit) 
But have an ipa and a red ale ready to go


----------



## DazGore (5/7/21)

When are the prizes sent out? Have you received yours yet @carrobrew ?


----------



## carrobrew (5/7/21)

DazGore said:


> When are the prizes sent out? Have you received yours yet @carrobrew ?


No nothing yet. Was wondering as well


----------



## Cloud Surfer (6/7/21)

I thought it would make sense to send the prizes out with the scoresheets. I’m not worried about it really, I entered for the feedback and what I got back was gold. So that’s good enough for me.


----------



## mynameisrodney (7/7/21)

They probably split it as prizes weren't sorted and they didn't want to delay getting people their feedback. That's perfectly fine by me. I was itching to get my sheets to read, happy to wait for prize (if any).


----------



## carrobrew (7/7/21)

mynameisrodney said:


> They probably split it as prizes weren't sorted and they didn't want to delay getting people their feedback. That's perfectly fine by me. I was itching to get my sheets to read, happy to wait for prize (if any).


The feedback was gold, a couple of things I suspected and a few I did not, will be able to implement changes quickly to improve my brewing.


----------



## DazGore (7/7/21)

Totally agree with everybody regarding the scoresheets.

The feedback has really helped me improve my beers tenfold, even from where I was after last years competition to this years (5 points higher on average).

I think we all think our beers are the shit, we are biased, so feedback is great. Anytime I try to get feedback from my friends, they all just say nice things. I need criticism and unsolicited feedback in order to improve. Entering into competitions allows this.

Congrats to all that entered, and cheers to improving our beers to come. 

This is such a great hobby/passion to have.

Daz


----------



## Half-baked (7/7/21)

Last year’s prizes took a while to come out. 

After a few weeks the organisers sent an email and arranged the physical prizes and gift cards. 

Don’t forget everyone has a day job!


----------



## Cloud Surfer (15/7/21)

I just had my prize pack hand delivered by Andrew. What a champion. It’s full of local Newcastle beers, malt, hops and yeast. I know nothing about this Vic Secret hop, though it says it’s AA is 18.7% which is impressive.

I’ve decided I’m going to make a beer that combines all my winning ingredients. That way I’ll probably end up brewing something I normally wouldn’t make.


----------



## carrobrew (15/7/21)

Cloud Surfer said:


> I just had my prize pack hand delivered by Andrew. What a champion. It’s full of local Newcastle beers, malt, hops and yeast. I know nothing about this Vic Secret hop, though it says it’s AA is 18.7% which is impressive.
> 
> I’ve decided I’m going to make a beer that combines all my winning ingredients. That way I’ll probably end up brewing something I normally wouldn’t make.


Got my prizes today as well. Thanks for delivering Stas! I've heard vic secret is similar to galaxy but a bit different. More subtle?? Not sure though I haven't used. Keen to try mine in some brews.


----------



## mynameisrodney (15/7/21)

ooh awesome! I'll look out for the postie.


----------



## Cloud Surfer (15/7/21)

carrobrew said:


> Got my prizes today as well. Thanks for delivering Stas! I've heard vic secret is similar to galaxy but a bit different. More subtle?? Not sure though I haven't used. Keen to try mine in some brews.


I just read up on Vic Secret. I think you’re pretty close. I don’t know if we all got the same stuff, but I can fit my ingredients into a NEIPA, so I might make that.


----------



## DazGore (15/7/21)

Congrats to all the prize winners.

Andrew delivered mine today also.

I received some Pilsener malt, Galaxy hops, and a Saison liquid yeast amongst a few other goodies, so spent the afternoon writing a recipe for a Galaxy Saison.

Thanks to all the sponsors, judges, and organisers for an awesome competition. Thumbs up!

To those with Vic Secret, I find it pairs well with Idaho 7 and Galaxy.

Happy brewing
Daz


----------



## mynameisrodney (21/7/21)

My prize pack arrived today. Thanks again to the organisers and sponsors! Was an awesome haul of stuff. And extremely well timed. I ordered ingredients for a stout last week and afterwards found out they were short 1kg of flaked barley. Opened up my box today and there's 1kg of flaked barley in there, unbelievable!


----------



## bcavan (8/6/22)

carrobrew said:


> What went into the placing, was it just the scores in the "Total" column or were their other factors?


Hi Carrobrew,
Apologies for the very very late response to your query.
There are other factors at play when determining the 1st, 2nd & 3rd placings, where the entries in a particular Category (Ale, Lager, etc) are divided up and judged by 2 seperate panels of judges a mini best-in-show is held where the top 2-3 beers from each panel are brought together and ranked against each other, this is to compensate for any discrepency (however minor) in the scoring level between the jusging panels, this quite often results in a beer being awarded a 1st that might have a lower score than the 2nd and 3rd placings.
A test calibration beer is scored by all judges before actual judging begins, based on the consensus score for this calibration beer judges can gauge whether they are scoring too harshly or too leniently.


----------

